# Everything layered in fine dust



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HELP! I have an 18x20 room that was used for storage of books and rubbermaid tubs of stuff. (and some filing cabinets). A problem occurred with a dust collector, and now the entire room is covered in a VERY fine dust. Dirty dust. It's like someone sprayed the place with the outlet of a vacuum. (which is sort of what happened). Picture an explosion of a flour sack.

I've been trying to vacuum up as must as possible, but it still leaves a fine layer of dirt, and when I use a wet cloth, I make mud. 

Any ideas? Or am I doomed to a week of "wet cloth, wipe, wet cloth, wring out, repeat"? God...it's even covering the books :Bawling:

Guess I'm asking if there are any mop heads or ways to make something that will suck up the dust using the vacuum or ... I dunno. What I'd like is a SUPER DUST MOP, I suppose.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Even though we thought we had put up enough plastic sheeting to keep the dust in when we had some sheet rock put up, we still got the dust everywhere! I used the shop vac for most of it, then used a microfiber dust cloth (several of them), then did a wet wipe down. I understand your pain!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

So far my solution is to use bags in the bagless vacuum (it has a second holder thingie so you can put bags in it) and that's helping. Using a bagless thing meant stopping every 5 minutes to remove and airblow the filter because it clogged up so fast with the fine dust. Then a wipedown with a microfiber cloth and a thorough scrub of the floor.

thanks for the microfiber suggestion, Cindy. I hadn't used them before. Today...more of same. I remember cleaning up after we put up a new wall. holy moly that plaster dust is nasty  icky stuff. I'd JUST finish vacuuming the carpet, mopping the floor...and Artificer or the dogs would walk through and I'd see these white footprints on my clean burgundy carpet :Bawling:


----------

